# Just got an iPhone



## o hey tyler (Jul 5, 2012)

Prepping for influx of instagram photos. It's coming. 

Although, having just got an iPhone, the in-camera HDR option does generally produce better images regardless or the slight ghosting. 

No HDR:




HDR:


----------



## jake337 (Jul 6, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Prepping for influx of instagram photos. It's coming.
> 
> Although, having just got an iPhone, the in-camera HDR option does generally produce better images regardless or the slight ghosting.
> 
> ...



You just have to watch out for high contrast and large differences in dynamic range and the HDR setting will work a bit better.


----------



## jake337 (Jul 6, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Is there a way to put that new forum on my ignore list?



Maybe if people posted more like these you wouldn't ignore?

Flickr: Search Awesome Cell Phone Pics

Flickr: Search Awesome Cell Phone Pics

Flickr: Search Awesome Cell Phone Pics


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 6, 2012)

Cool, so now I have a thread with phone photos that I didn't want to create, as it was created for me. All because I posted 2 phone photos in another thread. 

Thanks for nothing.


----------



## ann (Jul 6, 2012)

huh?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 6, 2012)

ann said:


> huh?



My one post of images in a different thread got split and made into its own thread (that I didn't even want) by KmH for whatever reason.


----------



## jake337 (Jul 6, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> ann said:
> 
> 
> > huh?
> ...



Weird Huh?  Now it looks like I hijacked your thread


----------



## jake337 (Jul 6, 2012)

jake337 said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > ann said:
> ...



And my post has a quote from someone in the other thread which makes it look even weirder in this one.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 6, 2012)

What is Instagram? Photoshop for iPhone?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 6, 2012)

sovietdoc said:
			
		

> What is Instagram? Photoshop for iPhone?



It was recently just bought by facebook for billions of dollars. It's what some people consider to be a legitimate art form (myself not included), but it's more of a social media stream of photos on your iOS or android phone.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 6, 2012)

Welcome to the 21st century. 

:hugs:

(omg... it's been too long... I had to look up the hug smiley cause I couldn't quite remember the shortcut.  I'm a little rusty.)


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 6, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> What is Instagram? Photoshop for iPhone?



It's gives a faux-film look to photos, and you have to post the photos to Instagram's servers, which makes it like a social platform as well.

I used it once and then realized "this is stupid."


----------



## DennyCrane (Jul 9, 2012)

This sums up Instagram nicely-






It takes bad cell phone pictures, adds crappy digital filters, washes out color saturation and makes the bad pictures worse. And... voila! ART!


----------



## Compaq (Jul 10, 2012)

e.rose said:
			
		

> Welcome to the 21st century.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> (omg... it's been too long... I had to look up the hug smiley cause I couldn't quite remember the shortcut.  I'm a little rusty.)



Yea, cause the shortcut is sooo unintuitive


----------



## e.rose (Jul 10, 2012)

Compaq said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never said I was a quick one... 

Besides there are some of these same emoticons on other forums I'm on and here it's :hug :: (with the two colons ending it) and at another forum it's just :hug: and I got them mixed up haha.

Like here...  is :big laugh: and over there it's  : lol :

:crazy:


----------



## e.rose (Jul 10, 2012)

I mean... CUT ME A BREAK... it's been a while.  :lmao:


----------



## ann (Jul 12, 2012)

feels like spam to me


----------



## sm4him (Jul 12, 2012)

e.rose said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...




I've been on this forum for nearly a year now. And I haven't taken any "breaks" from it. Not yet, anyway...
...and THIS was the first time it has ever occurred to me that there were SHORTCUTS I could use to make the emoticons. DOH! 
It's kinda hard being a paper and pencil kinda girl in a smartphone world...besides, I've arrived at that age where I buy a new electronic device, then have to get my kids to set it up for me. And they did not teach me about emoticon shortcuts. 
:where's the old fogey emoticon?:


----------



## terri (Jul 12, 2012)

> :where's the old fogey emoticon?:​



ldman:     There you are.   


.......I mean, there it IS, not that it's you.    You know what I mean.    :mrgreen:


----------



## KmH (Jul 12, 2012)

And the emoticon shortcut for him - minus the spaces - is : oldman : ldman:


----------



## sm4him (Jul 12, 2012)

terri said:


> > :where's the old fogey emoticon?:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





KmH said:


> And the emoticon shortcut for him - minus the spaces - is : oldman : ldman:



Putting this in a post-it next to my laptop, as I suspect I'll want to refer to it often.


----------



## dawidtailor (Jul 18, 2012)

HDR means High Dynamic Range. When HDR is turned on photos take the multiple exposures of the scene and then it combines all of them to make a better looking and more detailed image. HDR is very much useful for the photography of natural scenes. It gives good and filtered looks to the photographs.


----------



## tylerzachary412 (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks quite natural with HDR on 
Does anyone has figured out ALL iPhone functions and possibilities? I seems that there are millions of options there!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 25, 2012)

dawidtailor said:
			
		

> HDR means High Dynamic Range. When HDR is turned on photos take the multiple exposures of the scene and then it combines all of them to make a better looking and more detailed image. HDR is very much useful for the photography of natural scenes. It gives good and filtered looks to the photographs.



Thanks for the hot tip, Matlock.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 22, 2012)

What's an iPhone????  Is that like rotary?  Can I use my Cap'n Crunch whistle with it?


----------

